# no logon servers available



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm facing No Logon Servers Issue. Following is the LOG from one of the domain client machine faced this issue. Any Suggestions ?????

Client: Windows 7 Enterprise (Gbps Network Card)
Server: Windows Server 2003 - (Gbps Card)
Network: Gbps network.

Log:

Log Name: System
Source: NETLOGON
Date: 3/5/2013 1:51:11 PM
Event ID: 5719
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MD-Lab-F12-04.md.local
Description:
This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in domain MD due to the following: 
There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request. 
This may lead to authentication problems. Make sure that this computer is connected to the network. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator.

ADDITIONAL INFO 
If this computer is a domain controller for the specified domain, it sets up the secure session to the primary domain controller emulator in the specified domain. Otherwise, this computer sets up the secure session to any domain controller in the specified domain.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="NETLOGON" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">5719</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-03-05T09:51:11.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>296875</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MD-Lab-F12-04.md.local</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
MD
%%1311
<Binary>5E0000C0</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

----------------------------

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-GroupPolicy
Date: 3/5/2013 1:51:13 PM
Event ID: 1055
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: MD-Lab-F12-04.md.local
Description:
The processing of Group Policy failed. Windows could not resolve the computer name. This could be caused by one of more of the following: 
a) Name Resolution failure on the current domain controller. 
b) Active Directory Replication Latency (an account created on another domain controller has not replicated to the current domain controller).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-GroupPolicy" Guid="{AEA1B4FA-97D1-45F2-A64C-4D69FFFD92C9}" />
<EventID>1055</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>1</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-03-05T09:51:13.433010700Z" />
<EventRecordID>296880</EventRecordID>
<Correlation ActivityID="{4A1C86CF-5AE1-4B13-A376-CB4A52D66272}" />
<Execution ProcessID="1156" ThreadID="1248" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MD-Lab-F12-04.md.local</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
1
1632
2
7082
1355
The specified domain either does not exist or could not be contacted. 
</EventData>
</Event>

------------------------------


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

I had something similar and solved it using the instructions I found here:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2478117

Or as it is also said you can do it yourself by following the instructions below

Set the service and any dependent services to run under the NT AUTHORITY\LocalService account.

For example, for the Windows Firewall service, follow the steps:

1. Click Start, type "Services.msc" in the Search programs and files box, and then press ENTER, 
2. Locate and double click the Windows Firewall service. 
3. Click the Log On tab, 
4. In the This account text box, type "NT AUTHORITY\LocalService", 
5. Set both Password fields blank, 
6. Click Apply and then OK,
7. Repeat these steps for the Base Filtering Engine service. 
8. Restart both services.

Hope it helps, I'm no good at these things but it helped my case.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, are you sure this helps coz I see different topic in that KB and my problem is different. Please correct if I'm wrong.



Keebellah said:


> I had something similar and solved it using the instructions I found here:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2478117
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

The topic is different but the idea was pointing you to a similar issue that no profile or server was found to veryfy a logon.
My problem was solely with a local system that also shares folders with my home network.
It was just a tip, maybe it helps to look at it from another angle, in the long run everything is in the resgustry, somewhere


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah thanks, but this solutions doesn't seem to be working for me 



Keebellah said:


> The topic is different but the idea was pointing you to a similar issue that no profile or server was found to veryfy a logon.
> My problem was solely with a local system that also shares folders with my home network.
> It was just a tip, maybe it helps to look at it from another angle, in the long run everything is in the resgustry, somewhere


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry for that.
BTW the problem on my side suddenly 'appeared' after I ran a tool named ComboFix which checked foor root issues regarding malware and more. Once that completed everything kept working until I rebooted. Did you in any way run any malware 'removal' softaware before you had these issues or changed something in your AV Sofware?


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

I have centralized Symantec Antivirus. Problem is not there when you login using Admin Accounts. but for user accounts, it says no domain server, as described in above log.
if it is due to some malware or something, it should come up for all logins..... right ?


----------

